# How find out where someone is getting married



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

All you civil law buffs.

Am I right in thinking that all marraiges have to be put on public record prior to them taking place?

If so, where would you go to find out where and when someone you've lost contact with is getting hitched. Local civic centre? Somewhere on the web?

Cheers


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

pauly7582 said:


> All you civil law buffs.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that all marraiges have to be put on public record prior to them taking place?
> 
> ...


'Speak now or forever hold your peice' sort of thing?

Ex girlfriend marrying the wrong guy?


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

stalker


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Www.talktofrank.com


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Smitch said:


> Www.talktofrank.com












:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> All you civil law buffs.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that all marraiges have to be put on public record prior to them taking place?
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

You would all be asking the same question in my shoes trust me but loose lips sink ships.

So, back to the original question gentlemen.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

pauly7582 said:


> You would all be asking the same question in my shoes trust me but loose lips sink ships.
> 
> So, back to the original question gentlemen.


Loose lips are better than nothing.

Prefer a nice tight pair myself.

I'm very interested in the circumstances.. You just made it clear that your intentions aren't entirely innocent..


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

The person getting married?










What about your local registry office?


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Loose lips are better than nothing.
> 
> Prefer a nice tight pair myself.
> 
> I'm very interested in the circumstances.. You just made it clear that your intentions aren't entirely innocent..


They wont be loose no more, no after the wedding anyways if you get my drift, someones gonna get bashed to f**k


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> They wont be loose no more, no after the wedding anyways if you get my drift, someones gonna get bashed to f**k


Pmsl, aww, don't talk like that, the OP is probably in love with the bride, and I know I wouldn't want someone putting those images in my head (someone else banging the love of my life)


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Come on lads, it could be his sister or mom or anything.

Sorry OP but I wouldnt know where to start, google not come up with anything ?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

All public marraiges have to be displayed publically in the proclamation of marraige bans at your local registry office.


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

MillionG said:


> Pmsl, aww, don't talk like that, the OP is probably in love with the bride, and I know I wouldn't want someone putting those images in my head (someone else banging the love of my life)


 :thumb:

Well surely this is more entertaining approach to that subject, shooting the guy banging your wife;


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

I invisage the OP bursting through the big double doors of the church, perfect timing like in the soaps, just as the minister asks if "anyone knows of good reason why the bride and groom should not be joined in holy matramony".


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

coldo said:


> I invisage the OP bursting through the big double doors of the church, perfect timing like in the soaps, just as the minister asks if "anyone knows of good reason why the bride and groom should not be joined in holy matramony".


"You still have my dumbell you cheating whore!"


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

coldo said:


> I invisage the OP bursting through the big double doors of the church, perfect timing like in the soaps, just as the minister asks if "anyone knows of good reason why the bride and groom should not be joined in holy matramony".


i imagine it being like waynes world where he gets the wrong wedding :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> "You still have my dumbell you cheating whore!"


"And my copy of Billy Joel Live!!!!"

Pmsl.

OP - When you say 'lost contact' do you mean 'she's refusing to talk to me'.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Virgo83 said:


> Come on lads, it could be his sister or mom or anything.
> 
> Sorry OP but I wouldnt know where to start, google not come up with anything ?


Lol at the responses but it's nothing to do with my bird or anyone elses for that matter. Thanks for the more 'tactile' response there mate.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

scobielad said:


> All public marraiges have to be displayed publically in the proclamation of marraige bans at your local registry office.


And the award for a helpful answer goes to post number 14 :laugh:

I thought they had to be displayed publically.

Ta mate- reps.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

MillionG said:


> "And my copy of Billy Joel Live!!!!"
> 
> Pmsl.
> 
> OP - When you say 'lost contact' do you mean 'she's refusing to talk to me'.


Ok, to stop you piddling your pants:lol:.

Sometimes in life young Timmy, a man (not always to do with girls and kissing) crosses another and with no reason truly sh1ts on him.

Karma dictates his life should therefore be f**ked to the extent of the one he has f**ked.

Violence is sadly illegal ( when you get caught).

Getting a 6ft 16stone doorwoman/bodybuilder mate to explain to the bride how he's shagging around at a pinicle point of the ceremony is perfectly legal.

And thus the universe is once more in balance :thumb:

Thank you all for helping answer my friends question lol :thumbup1:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Youtube it all!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i imagine it being like waynes world where he gets the wrong wedding :lol:


I have a wierd naked Indian guy for my water stop on the jog there :lol:

"CASAAAAAAAANDRAAAAAAAA"


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

zelobinksy said:


> Youtube it all!


lol. You got me thinking now.

I'll post up the link if I do:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

In all seriousness mate it'S probably best if you just contact your local CAB. They'll be able to tell you where to go for local or nation-wide info on the whole situation


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

pauly7582 said:


> Ok, to stop you piddling your pants:lol:.
> 
> Sometimes in life young Timmy, a man (not always to do with girls and kissing) crosses another and with no reason truly sh1ts on him.
> 
> ...


That there's some serious sabotage.

Are you 100% sure he's sleeping around?

Are you 100% sure she doesn't already know and is ok with it?

If either answer is no it could turn out to be very unececarily embarasing for all parties involved, including yourself.


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Just for your info, all marriages have to be 'declared' at the local registry office to where the wedding is to be held, (intent to marry).

This needs to be done at least 16 days prior to the wedding & those marrying have to have lived within that district for at least 7 days prior to notifying their intent, but as soon as it's declared they are eligible to move.

If one of the intended lives elsewhere, the local registry office to their address needs to be informed too.

Wedding can take place anytime within a year, but after the initial 16 days.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> Ok, to stop you piddling your pants:lol:.
> 
> Sometimes in life young Timmy, a man (not always to do with girls and kissing) crosses another and with no reason truly sh1ts on him.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't something like that be better done before the ceremony? Not during? For the sake of the unfortunate bride to be's pride/dignity etc...?


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

coldo said:


> Wouldn't something like that be better done before the ceremony? Not during? For the sake of the unfortunate bride to be's pride/dignity etc...?


She's caught him once with a friend of mine who he hurt a lot and He's at it again. He's also destroyed the life of another friend (male) just for a promotion. Maybe harsh but his wife to be deserves better (not so I can bag her mind).

Evil deserves evil just as good deserves good in my mind.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

pauly7582 said:


> She's caught him once with a friend of mine who he hurt a lot and He's at it again. He's also destroyed the life of another friend (male) just for a promotion. Maybe harsh but his wife to be deserves better (not so I can bag her mind).
> 
> Evil deserves evil just as good deserves good in my mind.


Fair play i guess. Go **** his **** right up. Make sure you have proof/no doubts though, cos then you could really look like a dickhead!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

coldo said:


> Fair play i guess. Go **** his **** right up. Make sure you have proof/no doubts though, cos then you could really look like a dickhead!


Ah don't worry mate I've seen it first hand. Lower, than low!

Thnks for the help lads.

any other ideas for revenge while we're on the topic lol


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Fair play.

NFT


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

If you want him to truly suffer surely letting him get married is the best option?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Ian_Montrose said:


> If you want him to truly suffer surely letting him get married is the best option?


x2 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike Oxlong (Jun 17, 2009)

if this guy is such a selfish lowlife then chances are he will not be as devastated as the bride to be who has done nothing wrong.

maybe you will hurt the wrong person and should speak to her before the greatest day of her life ends up as the worst memory of humiliation and degradation she has to live with????


----------



## BigStew (May 6, 2008)

Mike Oxlong said:


> if this guy is such a selfish lowlife then chances are he will not be as devastated as the bride to be who has done nothing wrong.
> 
> maybe you will hurt the wrong person and should speak to her before the greatest day of her life ends up as the worst memory of humiliation and degradation she has to live with????


x2. It's NOT her fault & ruining HER big day just to get at him would be somewhat wrong I think.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Mike Oxlong said:


> if this guy is such a selfish lowlife then chances are he will not be as devastated as the bride to be who has done nothing wrong.
> 
> maybe you will hurt the wrong person and should speak to her before the greatest day of her life ends up as the worst memory of humiliation and degradation she has to live with????


I have to agree with this.

The guy you're planing to hurt will get over it, the bird will be devestated.

If you go ahead have a moped ticking over..

Oh and tell us how it goes :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

BigStew said:


> x2. It's NOT her fault & ruining HER big day just to get at him would be somewhat wrong I think.


i think they call that collateral damage.

plus she'll be better off in the long run than mariied to a mug


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

is there no way you can just find out where she is the morning of the wedding and spill all? that way the only one stood there looking like a mug would be this fella forever waiting for her to walk down the aisle...win win...she doesnt look like a ****(as much) and he still does


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Uriel said:


> i think they call that collateral damage.
> 
> *plus she'll be better off in the long run than mariied to a mug*


I've been away from the board for a while mate but always found you pre empted what I was about to post and here it still happens my friend.

Again, you see the bigger picture. It's being cruel to be kind but this is the only thing which will make her see what a rat he is. He's already lied and decieved her about the first time she caught him in the act. She'd been convinced 'he's changed' but he's at it again. A few people have tried to warn her but love is blind.

I don't know the bride to (nearly) be very well but I'm sure she'll look back and think 'thank F*ck' in the long run.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

If you want to be properly maliscious to the guy, make sure you have a good think about costing him money if he is paying for the honeymoon and stuff, ie time your "announcement" so that he can't get his money back, or she goes without him etc..

This is my favourite http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/sex/a/mastercard_wed.htm


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

strange_days said:


> If you want to be properly maliscious to the guy, make sure you have a good think about costing him money if he is paying for the honeymoon and stuff, ie time your "announcement" so that he can't get his money back, or she goes without him etc..
> 
> This is my favourite clicky


you evil man.

Oh i like yoo :bounce:


----------



## irons4life (Oct 30, 2009)

what your planning is bang out of order..end of!

your not just getting him back but your doing that to her on whats the biggest day of her life in-front of all her friends and family, that aint right fella no matter what he has done, telling her before is surely the only way??

im sure she will be hurt enough finding out what he's doing but to come out with it like that will put the girl off marriage forever. No need to hurt innocent people in revenge mate, however if you do go ahead with it..remember, karma


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

irons4life said:


> what your planning is bang out of order..end of!
> 
> your not just getting him back but your doing that to her on whats the biggest day of her life in-front of all her friends and family, that aint right fella no matter what he has done, telling her before is surely the only way??
> 
> im sure she will be hurt enough finding out what he's doing but to come out with it like that will put the girl off marriage forever. No need to hurt innocent people in revenge mate, however if you do go ahead with it..remember, karma


Spot on.

Not only that but turning up at a wedding and pulling a stunt like that is the actions of someone quite twisted I would say.

So chances are no ones going to believe anything you`re saying and just think you are a warped, crackpot type, trying to ruin the day. Chances are you will just end up getting kicked to [email protected]@k by the groom and a good number of the guests...And they will all have a good laugh about it at the reception.

As the other posters suggest, the best thing to do would be to tell the girl what you know at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

irons4life said:


> however if you do go ahead with it..remember, *karma*


what the fuk has it to do with p1ss weak curry bro?


----------

